# Shimano Calcutta vs. Cardiff



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds like many favor the Calcutta! Any one out there tried the Cardiff? I looked at the specs and can't figure out why the Cardiff is $100 cheaper. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if you'd look at them side by side and turn the handles etc, you'd know why the Calcutta is $100 more... no comparison between the 2 other then the name...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*



Rockfish1 said:


> if you'd look at them side by side and turn the handles etc, you'd know why the Calcutta is $100 more... no comparison between the 2 other then the name...


What Rockfish said...............


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Sounds like many favor the Calcutta! Any one out there tried the Cardiff? I looked at the specs and can't figure out why the Cardiff is $100 cheaper.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


i used a calcutta 250 and 400 for several years, and they are great reels, smooth, throw awesome, and held up great for me.

that being said, this past weekend i went out to buy another 250 calcutta, and could not find a place around here with one, and bought a Daiwa Luna 253 instead at a shop around here...little bit more $ then the regular calcutta , but wow, in my opinion, this luna blows the calcutta 250 outa the water!

adjustable mag on the sideplate, that when ur fishing, u wont bump it to a different settting, the right sideplate is literally just threaded, and u can take the sideplate off in about 3 seconds by just unscrewing the sideplate, its sweeeeeet


as far as the cardiff VS Calcutta..what RD and dale said



Jesse


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Jesse, the 250s are gone, the new 200b is about the same size with great improvements such as the side plate removal and faster retrieve. I think the Luna is more comparable to the TEs.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a cardiff 300 for the pier. Flounder, bait, and some other bottom rig fish. I am truly happy with it. No more then I do with it, I couldn't personally justify the extra money. Generally I am all about getting the most return on investment. I am comfortable suggesting it to anyone that is looking for a reel who is intending to use it like I do. 

Am I saying that it is a GREAT reel compared to the Calcutta...Absolutely not. I am just saying for my needs, it is a perfect fit. I also use it in freshwater for rubber worms. It is a versatile reel. Like I said I was more interested in ROI when i bought it.

Robert


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

kingfeeder... thanks for your input and honest assessment, just what I wanted to hear!


----------

